# need a ride to broken arrow ok from baltimore md.



## kmfdmlight (Jan 25, 2021)

i’m a minor and im escaping an abusive household. i have a place to stay once i get there, i just need the ride. any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you so much!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey, I hope you're safe from any danger and you're warm and all that shit. Typically when minors show up here we don't usually encourage them to leave home because of all the complications that come with that(LE harassment, etc) but you're in that one unique circumstance. Nobody should have to endure abuse. 

Personally, I'm not going to verbally encourage leaving but I would say I hope you've exhausted all other resources/options. Depending on the type of abuse, usually there's someone from some organization that can be called to check into all that/put an end to it, right? 

People typically don't get away with abusing minors like they did 20+ years ago. Have you tried bringing this situation to light/contacted any sort of services that deal with these types of things? I realize there are times victims aren't taken seriously. So if those resources have failed you, I can understand leaving. 

Wherever you're at with all of that, please have a plan and be safe. Lastly, I do wanna say- A lot of people find their way to this site somehow under the impression it's a bunch of truckers trying to give rides to people or something along those lines. I'm not sure how that gets so misconstrued but it couldn't be further from what this site is about. 

STP is more or less like a niche version of social media for misfit travelers. Most who use this site are hitchhikers/train hoppers/van dwellers, etc. People who find their own ways of travel. I just didn't want you to have any false notions or expectations. On very rare occasion, the rides offered on here by fellow travelers do happen to line up with someone else's needs, it just isn't super common. Whatever the case, let us know that you're safe. If you have any questions about anything, shoot em at us. We try to be a helpful bunch.


----------

